# Throwing Up



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Something just isnt right with my Jack boy. Thursday night him threw up in bed. Didnt think much of it because its super hot and just thought the heat was getting to him. Friday morning he didnt want to eat, figure that since he threw up thursday late evening. My mother-in-law called me and informed me that Jack had threw up in his kennel. When I got home from work that evening he seemed fine. Was excited to see me and we even played outside. Also, he was ready to eat again. 
So, last night was the bad night. Around 3am woke up to the sound of him getting ready to throw up. I got his head over the bed just in time. He threw up two more times and laid back down. From then on Jack threw up every 30mins to an hour, throwing up three or four times at once. I felt SOOO bad for him. Just as soon he would fall asleep he was up again throwing up. I called the vet and they got me in first thing. She checked him out and said that nothing seemed to be bothering and didnt look to be in pain. She gave me a rectual exam and it checked out. Being the weekend and for safety she did xrays too, but that can clean. She gave him a shot to help settle his stomach and sent me home with some bland can dog food. She said that I could cook up some rice and chicken but not sure exactly how to go about that (never had to do that before). She said not to feed or give him any water till tonight. 
Anyway, tried to feed Jack and he wont eat. Tried to get him to drink water and wont. He wont even eat an ice cube, which he loves. 
Jack has vomited before but NOTHING like this!! Has anyone's V been like this before? Anyone has any ideas what this could be, if this something, that I can bring up to the vet? If he doesnt eat or drink by Monday I will have to go back to the vet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You just boil the chicken in a pot of water. Make sure to debone it either before or after its cooked. Add rice to chicken water and cook according to directions on rice. Let cool.
I always cut the boiled chicken into small pieces or the dog will eat the chicken and leave the rice.
Because his stomach has been empty, if he decides to eat or drink only give him small amounts. Only 1/4 a cup then wait an hour to see if he holds it down. If he does give him the same amount an hour later. Try to have him rest and I would be more worried if he is still not drinking, than eating in the morning. Did the vet do any blood work and are his stools loose?
My female June did this before when she decided to catch and eat crickets. There is so many different things that can cause them to throw up. If Jack is still not eating or drinking tomorrow you might want to take him back to the vet. They can give him a IV to keep him from becoming dehydrated.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Good advice from TexasRed!! And until you get to the bottom of this, or it simply resolves itself, the main thing to worry about is dehydration. If Jack continues to refuse food, at least try to tempt him into drinking something (maybe lukewarm chicken broth or tuna water). Keep us posted, please.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am sorry that Jack is so poorly. When Boris was 14 weeks old he kept vomiting, especially after he ate his food. We took him to our vet and they x-rayed to check he had't eaten a stone or a piece of large stick. Just to be on the safe side they kept him in for 24 hrs. They gave him an anti sickness injection and then gradually started to feed him small amounts of food throughout the next day . They only let him come home when they were sure he was keeping the food down.

I think there is more to Jack's sickness than meets the eye as it has been going on so long. I would go back to your vet and ask them to investigate further. I agree with TexasRed - he must drink, especially if it is hot.

Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

Jack still would not drink or eat last night, but got him to eat two ice cubes. I went ahead and made up some rice and chicken thinking he just wasnt going to eat that can stuff (pick V)! By the time I was done it was late and Jack was passed out. Up this morning, he went number one, and ate 1/4 cup of the rice and chicken. I saved all of the water/broth from the pot and poured alittle into his water. He drank some but not enough. Think is belly is just too empty and a little at a time might be key. 
I can still tell he doesnt fell well. Still not the same Jack Boy. He was excited about the chicken and rice but ate it really slow, pausing seconds after eating some before eating some more. Normally he would eat something like that up in seconds because we dont give him scraps or really any people food for that matter.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Jack injured his stomach. 
If he refuses food but drinks water it will clear out. 
On the other hand, if he refuses even water he may have swallowed a bone which splintered or something like that. 

In the morning, some dogs usually make a beeline into the back yard and chew on grass. This will make them vomit and clear out the stomach. 

If Jack did not eat, did not drink and vomited like you mentioned, it's a good bet ingested something that lodged in the stomach. 
Xray will reveal if it's a bone splinter. 

----------

This may not be related to your specifics but lots of dog owner erroneously think that raw chicken bones don't splinter. They do and especially the wing bones split into sharp bits. Weight bearing bones are thicker but splinter all the same.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

If it isn't a bone splinter, maybe it could be a stick. I'm a big advocate of not allowing dogs to play with sticks. I know... it seems like such an innocent thing. But once you've seen the damage they can do, it opens up your eyes.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Datacan: Jack did have xrays done Saturday morning and they turned out to show nothing was blocking. 

I would have to say that I am an over caution parent most of the time. I watch Jack and his every move. If I see him chewing something, I go invetigate and take it out of his mouth. Now I'm not saying I see everything but I'm always there. I never have given him a bone till the other day. Me and my husband both watched him chew on it. He never physically ate the bone. 

Jack had a normal shadoobie yesterday morning before going to the vet. He finally went shaboobie this afternoon but it was like water. He was went maybe about 3 or 4 times since and its the same, really really runny. He started chicken and rice this morning. Is that making his shadoobie running?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Really, I think that the rice should do just the opposite -- make them firmer. Maybe after he has had more of it... (?)


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I would do cooked sweet potatoes (yams) instead of the rice. It is very high in nutrients whereas rice doesn't have much nutritional value.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Him eating and/or drinking small amounts slowly is good.
A large amount at once will cause him to throw it back up due to his stomach being empty. His stool being soft at first is fine. Just try and watch and make sure its not going straight through him. I would leave a small amount of water out with a ice cube in it. It he drinks it wait to make sure he holds it down before offering more and do the same with the chicken and rice. Keep him inside and resting, only outside to relieve himself. Are you making sure he is not running a fever and has the vomiting stopped yet? If the vomiting hasn't stopped I would take him back tonight. 
The reason vets use boiled chicken or ground beef and rice is because its bland and easier on the stomach.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> Him eating and/or drinking small amounts slowly is good.
> A large amount at once will cause him to throw it back up due to his stomach being empty. His stool being soft at first is fine. Just try and watch and make sure its not going straight through him. I would leave a small amount of water out with a ice cube in it. It he drinks it wait to make sure he holds it down before offering more and do the same with the chicken and rice. Keep him inside and resting, only outside to relieve himself. Are you making sure he is not running a fever and has the vomiting stopped yet? If the vomiting hasn't stopped I would take him back tonight.
> The reason vets use boiled chicken or ground beef and rice is because its bland and easier on the stomach.


He has not vomited since yesterday morning. He ate 1/4 cup or rice/chicken at 7ish and then again around 9ish. He finally drank some water, but only after I put a little bit of chicken broth in it. It was enough to make me happy but not enough for not drinking anything for 24hrs. That was at like noon or 1ish. He hasnt drank anything since and he isnt wanting to eat either. He has went pee quite a few times today. I wouldnt call his stool soft, but liquid. (Have you ever had a colonscopy? If so, you know the end of the day where you have take a **** ton of laxatives, and its nothing but liquid coming out? Well that it Jack. Sorry for being so gross ) We I do let him out to go potty he keeps trying to eat grass. 
Sorry to be asking so much, I know ya all arent Vets. I have never had a sick dog before. :-\


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would keep adding the broth to the water if he drinks it.
Having it in the chicken and rice will help keep him hydrated to.
Here are some signs and ways to check and see if he is hydrated.
Lack of skin elasticity - You can perform the test at home. Pick up the dogs skin by the neck into a fold, release the skin, and it should spring back into place. If the dog is dehydrated, the skin will stay up in a ridge. The longer it takes for the skin to return to normal the more severe the dehydration.
Dry gums - which is called delay in capillary refill time. A healthy dog will have wet, slippery, reflective gums. A dehydrated dog will have gums that are dull and sticky.
Sunken eyes.
Too much or too little urination.
It he shows any of these signs of dehydration,I would take him to an emergence vet tonight. If the signs look good but he doesn't have a good improvement overnight, I would take him back to your regular vet in the morning.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

This is probably a long shot, but it is possible that Jack is allergic to chicken???

Last year I was looking after my sisters dogs in Australia for two weeks and her vet told her to change the diet to chicken and rice. Within 24hrs the bitch had liquid poos :-\ After two days I went and bought some white fish and gave her fish and rice (very bland) and bingo - within 12 hrs all was normal.

Born36's Mac is also allergic to chicken, although he comes out in hives not loose stools. 

It might be worth a try. Just place the fish in the microwave with a tablespoon of water for a couple of minutes. You can use the jucies to pour over the rice.

It is really important that you take Jack back to your vet if he isn't drinking. A dog can survive for quite a long time without food but not very long without water.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Recently Elza had some blooded diarrhoea for almost 2 weeks! Although she wasn't vomiting and she was happy as ever and behaved absolutely normal I was still very worried.
First I cooked some rice for her and gave her some probiotic yoghurt but nothing. If not it made it worse... :-\

We took her to the vet with a sample of her stools and she had antibiotics for 5 days, plus a special prescription kibble for diarrhoea and a paste with healthy bacteria. Turns out she couldn't digest the rice so I didn't give her any more. After taking it all she still would go to poopoo 7-8 times in an hour walk!

I went online and decided to change her kibbles to a more hypoallergenic kind. We agreed with the vet that probably its best for her. This was the 3rd time she had blooded d. since we had her. Chose James Wellbeloved fish and rice (she was a bit gasy after that) and after two days her poopoo started to become normal. Now she's eating duck and rice and it's the best so far. She has a lot less poopoo and totally normal at all times. 

I know our experience is not the same but what I'm suggesting that vizslas seem to have a sensitive digestive system. It's probably the same with yours. She picked up something and the recovery can be quite long. I would definitely suggest to get this paste or some other version of the healthy bacteria supplement. Having diarrhoea can damage the wall of their colon and recovery is even slower. 

Just one more thing (sorry for long reply), I agree with the others that without water your vizsla cannot survive. If he doesn't drink they need to put him on drips. 
You could try to add the water to his food, even that can make a difference. 

Hope he gets better soon and all is well.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I had a Cocker Spaniel which had similar symptoms to this. It ended up he ate a ball valve from the irrigation system in the back yard. When it turned sideways in his intestines, things would pass through and he would seem alright. Then it would turn and block everything and within hours he was in trouble again. It took days and about $4000 to find and fix it!  He was my million dollar dog that one!! Him and his mother were both horribly expensive dogs to keep alive!! But... as we all do....I still adored them


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Update on Jack. 
Sunday Jack still would not eat anything. Not even a treat!! He would take like two licks of water here and there. Sunday night he was all over the place, like he just could not get comfortable. I woke up at one point and found him laying on the floor :-\. Jack sleeps with us, so I was shocked to see him there. I got my pillow and laid with him. He finally got up and laid on my side of the bed. I left him there and slept at the foot of the bed . (It sucked!!)
Monday morning he still would not eat, but drank a half a bowl of water. I called the vet to give them an update and they gave me some Metronidazole. Still would not eat in the evening
This morning be has pawing at his container of food ;D. I feed him 1/2 cup first to see if he would keep it down. He did so I gave him and cup more. Then he drank a bowl full of water. Came home tonight and he is running the house!! 

I dont know what was wrong with him but he seems better now! The vet is guessing that he ate something that he body didnt like. The only thing I could figure is that be ate some deer or rabbot shadoobie or it was the bone I let him chew on. Just glad he is better. 

Thank ya all for you advice and thoughts. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Great news Lindsey. Thanks for the update. One less V to worry about.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

"Ditto!" So glad to hear this news about Jack. YAY!!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hurray! Glad to hear Jack is back to normal! 8)


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Great News  Whatta relief.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Whew! What great news!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Yay, glad to hear!!!


----------

